# Bruise on top of ear?



## Hopipolla

I noticed yesterday morning my son has a dark purple bruise of the top of his ear. I don't know exactly how this has happened. He was with my mum on Thursday and she said he pulled himself up on a table and knocked into the side of it, but she seemed to think he knocked his head. He is taking steps and a bit wobbly so he has had a few falls. He is also in nursery three days a week, another child may have pinched ear. Has anyone elses LO ever had a bruised ear? It's just bothering me that it's a weird place to get a bruise and I don't know how it happened.


----------



## Mummy to be x

maybe he knocked his ear when he bumped his head? Or maybe you could ask nursery and see if they have seen anything x


----------



## laurajo24

My LO had a bruise on top of his ear. He fell and caught it on the TV unit and I thought he'd hit his head until the bruise came up. I think they do tend to look very purple on the ear because it's cartilage rather than 'normal skin' if you know what I mean. Hope it's not bothering him too much x


----------

